# Rapid deployment force



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Geoff Tyrell" <paraprimadonna@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 16 Jan 2000 18:43:22 PST*
I read in the paper a little while ago that the Forces is creating a new 
"rapid deployment force" that can move anywhere in the world within 30 days. 
  It is to be about 1200-1500 strong.  I was wondering if anybody had any 
info about this.  Personally, I think this is growing out of the loss of the 
airborne maybe itll lead to the creation of the Canadian Parachute 
Regiment?
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 08:51:19 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
I‘m curious to know where they are going to get the troops.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Geoff Tyrell [mailtoaraprimadonna@HOTMAIL.COM]
Sent: Sunday, January 16, 2000 21:43
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Rapid deployment force
I read in the paper a little while ago that the Forces is creating a new 
"rapid deployment force" that can move anywhere in the world within 30 days.
  It is to be about 1200-1500 strong.  I was wondering if anybody had any 
info about this.  Personally, I think this is growing out of the loss of the
airborne maybe itll lead to the creation of the Canadian Parachute 
Regiment?
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
RE: Rapid deployment force
I‘m curious to know where they are going to get the troops.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Geoff Tyrell [mailtoaraprimadonna@HOTMAIL.COM]
Sent: Sunday, January 16, 2000 21:43
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Rapid deployment force
I read in the paper a little while ago that the Forces is creating a new 
quotrapid deployment forcequot that can move anywhere in the world within 30 days. 
 It is to be about 1200-1500 strong. I was wondering if anybody had any 
info about this. Personally, I think this is growing out of the loss of the 
airborne maybe itll lead to the creation of the Canadian Parachute 
Regiment?
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"Timothy Gunn" <gunntimo@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 06:07:18 PST*
They will probably pull them from existing Para battalions. Or they might 
just ask for vollunteers again. Like usual. Then that will open up room in 
the trades.
Timothy Gunn
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army (21 Sep 2002)

Posted by *"watchdog" <minglis@intergate.bc.ca>* on *Mon, 17 Jan 2000 07:11:51 -0800*
RE: Rapid deployment forceThat funny, how DND always disbands something 
the SSF in 1995 and realizes later that it still needs that 
capability. The SSF was a lightly equipped  Brigade Group with no tanks 
or SPs.  The SSF was completely airtransportable!  When CFE closed down 
all the Leopards and M109s went to Petawawa and SSF became 2 CMBG.  
Within the SSF we had the airborne battle group which could deploy PDQ, 
but, they also went the way of the SSF.
Watchdog
RE: Rapid deployment force
http-equiv=3DContent-Type>
That funny, how DND always disbands something the 
SSF in
1995 and realizes later that it still needs that capability. The SSF 
was a
lightly equipped Brigade Group with no tanks or SPs. The SSF 
was
completely airtransportable! When CFE closed down all the Leopards 
and
M109s went to Petawawa and SSF became 2 CMBG. Within the SSF we 
had the
airborne battle group which could deploy PDQ, but, they also went the 
way of the
SSF.
Watchdog
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

